# FS: Group of 5 Pundamillia nyererei (nice victorian cichlids) **lowered price**



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Im selling these preferably as a group, they were $13 or 15 each i think at island pets when i got them, il let em go for 5 each. there are 2 males showing colors now.
these are victorian cichlids and can also work in a mbuna aquarium.

Pundamilia nyererei "Python Island"


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

didnt you just get these? i may take them with the acei


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yea i did but my wife likes the demasoni way more and wants me to get more of those so i gotta make room.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Did you get any demosani's today?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yep i sure did


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

m/f ratio?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i think 4f/1m but its hard to tell as theyre just starting to get color now, might be 2m.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

bump........


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

still lookin for a new home for these


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

What do you mean just starting to get color, demasoni have color as soon as they are stripped.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Krashy_Cichlids said:


> What do you mean just starting to get color, demasoni have color as soon as they are stripped.


the nyererei, not demasoni


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

bbbbbumpage
i have these together in their own tank now, there are definitely two males, so i would consider selling a m/f pair and a m/f/f trio
price is obo, faster you can pick em up and the more you pick up, the more i'll negotiate on it.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Ill take one pair and the acei but i do not dive and i dont know how to get to the skytrain near you so if we could meet somewhere it would be appreciated


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Brisch said:


> Ill take one pair and the acei but i do not dive and i dont know how to get to the skytrain near you so if we could meet somewhere it would be appreciated


my wife has grown very attached to the aceii and doesn't want me to sell any more

i can meet you at king george or surrey central skytrain stations for the nyererei if that works for you?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

do the females get any color?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yes the females get some red on the sides and some blue on the dorsal fin, but not nearly as bright as the male.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

ok soundss good, ill take the m/f duo. what day is best for you?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

either saturday or sunday


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

bump, all 5 still available


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

price lowered to 5 bucks each


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I can afford to take the pair for 5 each....I can come get it tomorrow if you would like.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

sent you a pm


----------

